# Non-drive front axle upgrade



## Webiter (Oct 28, 2012)

Is it possible to facilitate an braking upgrade to a non-drive front axle? 

The front axle on a 2wd tractor is non-drive and it does not have braking. If the rear drive axle has hydraulic braking can the front non-drive axle be upgraded or replaced with a braking facility that would run of the existing hydraulics?


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

In theory yes it's possible to upgrade braking to the front axle of a 2WD tractor..... 
But IMO an uneconomic proposition: as it's going to take a heck of a lot of work & substantial $$$'s...plumbing a split hyd braking system is probably the easiest bit, procuring suitable brake components & adapting to the front 2WD axle is the challenge............
The starting point would be on your specific tractor to adapt, if front bakes are indeed offered the FWA braking components of the same model or possibly fit a s/h complete FWA axle assembly that is not driven.......

I'm intrigued by the question, because if dual axle braking is a necessity you're most likely operating in extremely steep terrain where the control/agility of FWA will be of signicant/complementary benefit too........


----------



## Webiter (Oct 28, 2012)

I could have a 4wd tractor but as I understand it the braking on the front axle is provided through the transmission. My application does not allow for the braking requirement to be provided through the transmission. In any event my application would look better with the smaller wheel provided by the 2wd option. Can you please clarify FWA?

You suggest... _fit a s/h complete FWA axle assembly that is not driven....._.. Could a small truck axle provide an optional solution?


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

FWA = Front Wheel Assist where the (smaller) front wheels are driven (as distinct from true 4WD where all wheels are equal size - & the diff's,axles axle have equal load capacity).

You may be able to adapt a truck or commerical vehicle beam type axle with brake............
And not all tractors use the transmission for braking the front axle, not all FWA/4WD tractors have front braking systems available & some tractors have 4 wheel disc brakes with independent circuits front & rear (I own a few with this spec) just like a car.

Firstly though, let's get back to basic info: 
- what is the tractor make/model/size you're considering to converting ?
- why the requirement to convert ? Legal requirement for road use, insurance or.... ?
- what is the specific application ?
From your comment "would look better with the smaller wheel provided by the 2wd: it sounds to me you may be trying to build some sort of tractor pulled "kiddy ride" train....in which case there may be cheaper options.


----------



## Webiter (Oct 28, 2012)

Looking at Kubota M40 range. Requirement to pull 8 tonnes on max 12% gradients.

Converting bodywork to make look like antique steam loco but leaving the cab in place. It will be pulling 3 coaches on the public road. You made a good guess on the application. 

Wishing to use a standard size tractor with the bigger cab so as to facilitate trainer/guide additional seat. However I wish to get the tractor down as low as possible on wheels like they use on tractors on fruit farms. I am also seeking to complete the body conversion at a max width of 1.800m necessitating that max width on wheels be about max 1.700 to give space for some framing.

I note Kubota M40 range describe brake type as hydraulic wet discs, 4 wheel braking. The specification that I am to follow does not allow use of transmission for braking effect. Does the Kubota description go close to meeting the requirement? 

Also have to provide air support to coach brakes but I think I have found a hydraulic-to-air kit to sort that out. I would be looking for a result as in the image.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

I'm not that familar with Kubtoa M40's & as the spec may vary from country to country you'd be best to contact Kubota directly with questions on your application.
I'd also make certain your proposal is legal for road use in your country of residence. I'm in Australia & there's next to no chance the authorities would allow a modified tractor pulling a passenger multi-trailer combination on public roads, then the next hurdle would be securing insurance .......which (if avialable) would also be cost prohibitive on public roads.
As mentioned there are few tractors around with independent frt/rear braking but I believe most are equal size tyre 4WD's- I run a few Mercedes Trac's which have this feature & full air brakes, at harvest they're ideal for moving semi-trailers around -aesthetically & size wise they wouldn't suit train conversions.
I saw something similar to what you're considering many years ago being modified for fun park use, the loco was based on a s/h aircraft towing tug (already a low centre of gravity, low gearing, air brakes & "bulk" hauling power) with some extra body work/simulated wheels (hydraulic driven slave wheels as they were off the ground ahead of the original retained front steer axle) at the front - might be another option....
Unfortunately there's no photo's around of this "loco", from memory it was based on a Clark aircraft tug like in the link below:--
http://www.aerospecialties.com/rent...ment-gse/5-000-dbp-clark-ct-50d-tug-7601.html

For others reading this thread - Seems there's another thread by Webiter relating to the same subject, both threads need to be read to fully understand the total task & conversion being considered - 

http://www.tractorforum.com/f295/pulling-capability-22957/#post163800


----------



## Webiter (Oct 28, 2012)

I do like the aircraft tug idea.


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

Webiter said:


> Looking at Kubota M40 range. Requirement to pull 8 tonnes on max 12% gradients.
> 
> Converting bodywork to make look like antique steam loco but leaving the cab in place. It will be pulling 3 coaches on the public road. You made a good guess on the application.
> 
> ...


 

Braking the coaches renders the tractor braking irrelevant, 3-6 braking axles is better than any front braking you can apply.


However, look to any Jeep 2WD front axle, can easily be narrowed and modified.


Is electric braking out of the question? why?


----------

